

 Ask HN: HN Spreadsheets - yousuffauzan
http://www.fauzism.com/2010/10/hn-spreadsheets
I am making a list of HN Spreadsheets. Please help me get as many as possible
======
user24
Just opened the "new startup ideas" sheet.

Jeez. If "follow celebs" is the elevator pitch I just can't wait to see the
product!

Sorry for the sarcasm, it's great to see ideas being shared, but they're just
a bit lacklustre in how they're being sold.

------
tszming
I also maintain a list of spreadsheets here:
[http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_114326995294656...](http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_114326995294656&view=doc&id=114585111935511)

~~~
yousuffauzan
Damn! I do not have a facebook account. I will create one and get your list
and merge it with mine.

~~~
tszming
Welcome to the HN Facebook group :)

I will also update your links in the FB group.

------
tgrass
Is this some retro thing I'm missing or is a site dedicated to hacking really
using spreadsheets to organize data?

------
alextgordon
Why is this list not a spreadsheet? :)

~~~
yousuffauzan
Good One! I thought of various solutions. First I thought of making a
spreadsheet app and importing all the sheets onto my app. Thus I would be able
to help users maintain their spreadsheets. But sense prevailed and I didnt
waste my efforts there. Though I still think it will be a good exercise for
me, even if no one ends up using it.

------
Kilimanjaro
Somebody please get a free appengine/heroku account and move all spreadsheets
to webapps.

~~~
yousuffauzan
If this spreadsheet management is really something that people need, then I
wont mind making an app for that. However. I think all of us should contribute
in deciding the features needed.

------
there
i'd like to say the domain name swap thread/spreadsheet moved to
<http://hntrades.com/>

~~~
yousuffauzan
Added it to the lists

------
danielnicollet
Thanks for this. Not sure what the exact focus of your list is but browsing it
made me think of this. I would also recommend this great financial model
spreadsheet for startups in the funding stage - most complete and very fast to
use - the best I have seen for software companies:
[http://en.origoterra.com/2010/05/startup-financial-model-
is-...](http://en.origoterra.com/2010/05/startup-financial-model-is-there-a-
template/) Cheers Dan

~~~
danielnicollet
Not sure why you donwvoted me here. Could you please at least explain. I truly
think I was adding value. Cheers!

